# Anybody smoke with fig wood?



## night fish (Dec 31, 2015)

Anybody out there ever do any smoking with fig wood? How would you describe the smoke?

I'm taking down a good size fig tree and am wondering if its worth keeping the wood for the smoker.

Thanks


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 31, 2015)

I've never had the opportunity to smoke with Fig, but would love the chance to give it a try. I have no idea about flavor or aromas you should expect form it, though I've read it is safe for smoke, so, yes, it is definitely worth saving it and take the chance on it with some meat. Possibly pork or poultry for starters...game birds or venison might be a good gamble as well. If you have some beef in the freezer, maybe grab some for a thaw and toss it in, too.

Eric


----------

